# Primera Liga Spain 31 Oct - 01 Nov



## A_Skywalker (Oct 26, 2009)

31 Oct 17:00 Real Madrid v Getafe 1.40 4.33 7.00  
31 Oct 19:00 Osasuna v Barcelona 6.50 4.33 1.40   
31 Oct 19:00 Xerez v Sevilla 5.25 3.50 1.61  
31 Oct 21:00 Athletic Bilbao v Atletico Madrid 2.40 3.30 2.65 
01 Nov 16:00 Espanyol v Valladolid 1.85 3.40 3.80  
01 Nov 16:00 Mallorca v Racing Santander 1.83 3.40 3.80 
01 Nov 16:00 Real Zaragoza v Almeria 2.00 3.30 3.50  
01 Nov 16:00 Villarreal v Tenerife 1.66 3.50 4.75  
01 Nov 18:00 Malaga v Valencia 3.40 3.30 2.00  
01 Nov 20:00 D Coruna v Sporting Gijon 1.80 3.40 4.20


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 27, 2009)

Xerez - Sevilla 

The newcommers Xerez plays Sevilla at their stadium. So far Xerez hasn't shown that it deserves its place in the Primera Liga. They lost against Tenerife 0:1 this weekend. At home they are doing a little bit better. 1 win,  draw and 1 loss. The win was against Villareal. Sevilla is 3rd so far and are fighting for Champions league spot. Knowing that they don't have a win from 2 matches Sevilla will go out very motivated to win this. In the champions league they have 3 wins out of 3 wins and now they can concentrate on the spanish league. 
Prediction: Sevilla win, probably with more than 1 goal.


----------



## Alexiusz (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree with the Sevilla bet. Quality difference is huge and Sevilla is one of the few teams that plays good away matches.

I think Real could be surprised. Getafe is a solid team and always plays well against the big teams. Definately value in my opinion.


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, Real especially after that 4-0 loss can be surprised.


----------

